

BitLegal: Russia - ck2
http://bitlegal.io/nation/RU.php

======
hdragomir
Whether you're pro or against bitcoins, the fact that Russia doesn't like them
makes one think that being able to have money that's not controlled by any
particular government is too liberal for people.

~~~
ck2
Well China banned them too and then softened their stance after some
protest/resistance.

Russia might come around too but given how they seem to be returning to an
iron fist, maybe not.

